# Rugby World Cup 2019



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

I'll start by saying I haven't got a TV, that I have no interest in sports which involve a ball and consider rugby loosely contained violence which is far too homoerotic for my tastes.

With that out of the way, I'm quite excited for this tournament, it seems pretty open though I suspect the Southern Hemisphere teams will dominate, especially South Africa who I reckon will win. I'm hoping Scotland can continue their consistency in getting to the quarter finals, which is never easy but will be particularly tough this time.


----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Sep 2019)

I am one of that rare breed, a Welshman who can't sing and has no interest in rugby!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2019)

The Japanese will be brilliant hosts. 

Looking forward to this world cup. 
As for a winner??
I fancy Wales on currant form.. 
NZ always.. 
But it could be a few


----------



## gavgav (20 Sep 2019)

I did the RWC app predictor and came out with a NZ v Wales final


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

I reckon Wales may have been a bit rattled by the Rob Howley allegations.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Sep 2019)

I only watch rugby during the 5 nations and the World Cup so I'll watch it here.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I only watch rugby during the 5 nations and the World Cup so I'll watch it here.



Love the 5 Nations, especially with Scotland as reigning champions


----------



## Rocky (20 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon Wales may have been a bit rattled by the Rob Howley allegations.


I hear he was on the 12.50 plane home......or 10:1 as he calls it.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> I hear he was on the 12.50 plane home......or 10:1 as he calls it.



Your coat, sir.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Sep 2019)

I agree that it will be a Southern Hemisphere winner, most likely New Zealand, despite the fact they are not the force they once were. The tournament might be a year to early for South Africa and Wales won't be able to string enough results in a row. As for England, I think their aim to build through the tournament will be their undoing and they will slip up around the quarters.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I agree that it will be a Southern Hemisphere winner, most likely New Zealand, despite the fact they are not the force they once were. The tournament might be a year to early for South Africa and Wales won't be able to string enough results in a row. As for England, I think their aim to build through the tournament will be their undoing and they will slip up around the quarters.





Your probaly right but we can hope..


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

I've just looked up the referee for Scotland's game against Ireland on Sunday: Wayne Barnes.

That's that game ruined then. Might go out for a ride instead.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I only watch rugby during the 5 nations and the World Cup so I'll watch it here.


It is actually 6 nations.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

Decent opener between Japan and Russia, not high on quality but some decent passages of play. Russia look pretty good despite a total lack of preparation and Japan move the ball around well, playing it like 7s at times I thought.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> It is actually 6 nations.



I did say I’m not a big rugby fan


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> It is actually 6 nations.



Yeah, the big five plus Scotland.


----------



## Threevok (20 Sep 2019)

I've not seen it yet (recorded it as I am in work) but I assume they've wheeled dear old Clive and Johnny out of their storage cupboard, and went straight to an advert between the anthems and kick off

Absolutely awful coverage from a channel that should stick to No Pants Ant and Dec Island


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2019)

Threevok said:


> I've not seen it yet (recorded it as I am in work) but I assume they've wheeled dear old Clive and Johnny out of their storage cupboard, and went straight to an advert between the anthems and kick off
> 
> Absolutely awful coverage from a channel that should stick to No Pants Ant and Dec Island



Watched it on mute at work, so no idea of pundits, but spot on about the adverts. Annoyingly they've got the rights for the next one too. Very poor from the BBC only having it on the radio I think, particularly with all the home nations (and Ireland) having a realistic chance of doing well.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2019)

Is there anyone other than me around here interested in it i ask? I mention it and they don't seem to know it's on. If the games were being played in our evening time it'd gain more interest,but obviously they can't be,so i can't see folk getting up very early,or taking time off work to watch the early morning and mid to late morning kick offs. I'll be watching NZ v SA later today. It's like a knock out match more than a pool match. I'm not really clued up about rugby union rules on and off the field,even though i've watched all the world cups since England hosted it in 1991(I still have my 'Cotton Traders' England jersey from that tournament!),so i have a question. Why have probably the 2 favourites been drawn in the same pool/group? This wouldn't happen in football.


----------



## delb0y (21 Sep 2019)

Looking forward to it - hence being up at 5:15 for this morning's matches. But looking forward to this afternoon more, when the proper club rugby season commences. That's far more important.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Sep 2019)

@Accy cyclist The draw for the pools was made in May 2017 when South Africa were crap, I think they were as low as 7th in the world. This out them toward the bottom of the second band and meant they could have faced any of the top 4 ranked teams (there are only 4 pools). England arguably have the toughest pool.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2019)

Cracking game between France and Argentina. France were France and only really played for a half, Argentina really stepped up in the second half and some great drama at the end of the match.

Penaud is an excellent player, but what he was thinking jumping over the top for the penalty that nearly won Argentina the game I will never know.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is there anyone other than me around here interested in it i ask? I mention it and they don't seem to know it's on. If the games were being played in our evening time it'd gain more interest,but obviously they can't be,so i can't see folk getting up very early,or taking time off work to watch the early morning and mid to late morning kick offs. I'll be watching NZ v SA later today. It's like a knock out match more than a pool match. I'm not really clued up about rugby union rules on and off the field,even though i've watched all the world cups since England hosted it in 1991(I still have my 'Cotton Traders' England jersey from that tournament!),so i have a question. Why have probably the 2 favourites been drawn in the same pool/group? This wouldn't happen in football.



Is there much interest generally in the game in Accrington @Accy cyclist? I haven't seen any advertising for the tournament around Newcastle or Sunderland so if I wasn't a rugby fan I wouldn't have known about it. And if the game I'm watching now (Italy v Namibia) was the first match I'd stumbled across I'd probably not bother with it, the commentators sound utterly disinterested.

Personally I think it would be better in football that the 'big' international sides were drawn against each other more often early doors. It might restore some of my waning interest in the international game.

Anyway, nice to see Namibia giving a decent account of themselves, though I do wonder if having part timers play is entirely wise. I know it's important from a development perspective, but in a game as physically demanding as rugby I feel it could be dangerous.

Huge game for us against Ireland coming up, I think it's going to be very tight but I reckon we will edge it. I just hope Barnes doesn't make it all about him.


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Sep 2019)

C'mom Ireland


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2019)

Engurland Engurland Engurlaaa,,and!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Is there much interest generally in the game in Accrington @Accy cyclist?



If there is it's not much in evidence! They don't put flags out like they do when it's a football world cup. I suppose rugby league would be more likely to be supported round here and even then not much so. People who don't normally watch or even like football get all exited about footy world cups and Euro championships, but not for rugby union world cups. As i said before, if the matches were on tv in our evening time and they disrupted the usual soap and 'reality tv' crap folk might watch them. _I'd also like to say that i wouldn't watch a rugby league world cup because the winners are usually so predictable and rugby league isn't much of a world wide game like union is._


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Sep 2019)

Been a great tournament so far. NZ v SA was class, lets see how we get on....national anthem on ta ta.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2019)

Heigue'r said:


> C'mom Ireland



Not taking anything away from Irleand, but we made that far too easy for you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2019)

On about interest in the RWC, i watched part of the 1995 one while on holiday in Falmouth Cornwall. There was a lot of interest in it down there, but it is the area's favoured sport over football.


----------



## Fnaar (22 Sep 2019)

Good win for Ireland, and currentty watching England Tonga.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Sep 2019)

Not the slickest performance from Eng so far, 7 handling errors? First game jitters i hope.


----------



## Beebo (22 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not the slickest performance from Eng so far, 7 handling errors? First game jitters i hope.


They definitely left 25 points on the field. 
But a bonus point win is as good as they needed to be.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2019)

Beebo said:


> They definitely left 25 points on the field.
> But a bonus point win is as good as they needed to be.


Indeed. Too many errors, which better teams will punish, but no tries conceded, and some excellent running moves. They did what they had to do, and did it without doing anything really dumb. So far so good.


----------



## delb0y (22 Sep 2019)

There have been a lot of handling errors from everyone so far, NZ included. As the weeks go by the standard will improve...


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2019)

I asked a neighbour after the game yesterday if he watched it. He said no as "rugby's boring". He then told me that he likes horse racing and golf,besides football.  If the RWC had only been on Sky or BT for example we'd have even bigger problems trying to generate public interest in the event.


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Sep 2019)

Ireland totally outplayed Scotland in every department. So called world class Finn Russell was completely anonymous.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Ireland totally outplayed Scotland in every department. So called world class Finn Russell was completely anonymous.



Can't disagree with that. Puts a huge amount of pressure on us too, particularly with Japan being our last group game.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I asked a neighbour after the game yesterday if he watched it. He said no as "rugby's boring". He then told me that he likes horse racing and golf,besides football.  If the RWC had only been on Sky or BT for example we'd have even bigger problems trying to generate public interest in the event.



I think that if England hadn't made such a bollocks of it when hosting in 2015 there might have been more interest, in England at least as I reckon the Celtic nations will all have a large TV following.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Sep 2019)

I actually think the RWC punches above its weight when you compare it to footy and the sheer number of teams in the Euros and World Cup. The morning matches in the uk doesn't help with viewing for home nations, thank god for recorded tv!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I think that if England hadn't made such a bollocks of it when hosting in 2015 there might have been more interest, in England at least as I reckon the Celtic nations will all have a large TV following.


funnily enough i can't remember much about the 2015 RWC.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I actually think the RWC punches above its weight when you compare it to footy and the sheer number of teams in the Euros and World Cup. The morning matches in the uk doesn't help with viewing for home nations, thank god for recorded tv!


Are the highlights on ITV or BBC in the evening?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are the highlights on ITV or BBC in the evening?



ITV, at 7 I think, then ITV4 later in the evening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> funnily enough i can't remember much about the 2015 RWC.


I had to sit in some dodgy football ground for Eng v Uraguay. Totally depressing. The rugby wasn't much fun either


----------



## delb0y (23 Sep 2019)

I'm starting to wonder if there's a bit of conspiracy. The refs are letting forward passes, off-sides, blocking, and all sorts of offences go. I can't help but wonder if there's not an intention to try and make the game faster and more flowing so it will appeal to the masses a bit more? These are experienced referees and I can't believe they're not seeing this stuff.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2019)

delb0y said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's a bit of conspiracy. The refs are letting forward passes, off-sides, blocking, and all sorts of offences go. I can't help but wonder if there's not an intention to try and make the game faster and more flowing so it will appeal to the masses a bit more? These are experienced referees and I can't believe they're not seeing this stuff.


I have pretty much the opposite problem - not with this tournament but with rugby generally. With football I pretty much always know why a free kick's been given; with rugby most penalties take me by surprise - often I'm none the wiser after the replay.


----------



## delb0y (23 Sep 2019)

There are many times when I'm puzzled, too! :-) And I watch this stuff week in and week out. But there's so much being missed / ignored (*) in the RWC that I really do wonder if the powers-that-be have decided this showpiece tournament should be used to drive up the worldwide audience and part of the strategy is to make it much more free-flowing. Certainly the TMO should be picking up some of this stuff.

(*) delete as appropriate


----------



## Beebo (23 Sep 2019)

Wales have won their opening fixture against Georgia, they were 29 nil up at halftime, but drew the second half 14 all. 
So not a perfect start, but good enough.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2019)




----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2019)

Without looking it up,have Italy played yet? There's hardly been a mention of them. So much so that you could be forgiven for thinking that they didn't qualify. I turned on my telly at 11.30 expecting a match to be on. Not one on ITV,so maybe ITV 4,like yesterday i thought. No, just an episode of 'The Sweeney' to be found unfortunately.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Without looking it up,have Italy played yet? There's hardly been a mention of them. So much so that you could be forgiven for thinking that they didn't qualify. I turned on my telly at 11.30 expecting a match to be on. Not one on ITV,so maybe ITV 4,like yesterday i thought. No, just an episode of 'The Sweeney' to be found unfortunately.



See page 2 of this thread, they're playing Canada tomorrow.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2019)

This is the full schedule @Accy cyclist. Subtract 8 hours for UK time.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Sep 2019)

delb0y said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's a bit of conspiracy. The refs are letting forward passes, off-sides, blocking, and all sorts of offences go. I can't help but wonder if there's not an intention to try and make the game faster and more flowing so it will appeal to the masses a bit more? These are experienced referees and I can't believe they're not seeing this stuff.


Although I am not in any way involved in rugby, I lurk on the Rugby Refs Forum. The refs there, club and county level, are always distinguishing between their level and showbiz level rugby where many rules are overlooked....


----------



## Chromatic (25 Sep 2019)

delb0y said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's a bit of conspiracy. The refs are letting forward passes, off-sides, blocking, and all sorts of offences go. I can't help but wonder if there's not an intention to try and make the game faster and more flowing so it will appeal to the masses a bit more? These are experienced referees and I can't believe they're not seeing this stuff.





Salad Dodger said:


> Although I am not in any way involved in rugby, I lurk on the Rugby Refs Forum. The refs there, club and county level, are always distinguishing between their level and showbiz level rugby where many rules are overlooked....




Materiality and contextual judgement I believe they call it.
I reckon @delb0y has a point there.


----------



## Chromatic (25 Sep 2019)

Anyway, just settling down to watch the Uruguay v Fiji highlights.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2019)

Chromatic said:


> Anyway, just settling down to watch the Uruguay v Fiji highlights.



The "highlights" have been crap. It annoys me when they just show the game with no actual analysis.

Great result for Uruguay, and from what I've seen the "lesser" nations have given a really good account of themselves which is great to see. I don't quite get the angle of reporting that Fiji are going out because of that game though, they were never going to finish any higher than third in their pool.


----------



## Chromatic (25 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The "highlights" have been crap. It annoys me when they just show the game with no actual analysis.
> 
> Great result for Uruguay, and from what I've seen the "lesser" nations have given a really good account of themselves which is great to see. I don't quite get the angle of reporting that Fiji are going out because of that game though, they were never going to finish any higher than third in their pool.




The highlight programme does seem to be a hastily thrown together effort. I'm not overly keen on too much talking about these things but as you say a little bit of decent analysis wouldn't have gone amiss.

It was a great result for Uruguay, you could see how much it meant to them from the interviews afterwards, it's good to see a lesser rugby nation get a deserved result for all the effort they must put in. I agree about where Fiji would realistically finish in that group too.


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2019)

Englands reserve team comfortably see off the USA.
So the two easy games are done, the two harder ones are next.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Sep 2019)

Yes all going as planned, Pumas will likely be a lot tougher given their no.10 world ranking (behind Scotland, surely not?) and they have got all to play for to take that expected 2nd place away from France... you sense there is a shock result about to happen.... great stuff


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2019)

Dayvo said:


> View attachment 486819



Is there a highlights video for England's quarter final in 2015?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Is there a highlights video for England's quarter final in 2015?



2003! 

Cricket, rugby AND football! 

But never caber tossing.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2019)

The ref for Argentina v Tonga is useless, and constantly in the way of the game.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2019)

The ref for Japan v Ireland is also useless.


----------



## gavgav (28 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The ref for Japan v Ireland is also useless.


As were Ireland!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> As were Ireland!


What a win for Japan! Some big big games for Scotland on the horizon.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> What a win for Japan! Some big big games for Scotland on the horizon.



We are in big trouble I think. Bonus point wins required off all our remaining games and I can't see that happening.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2019)

Massive win for Wales today. They've looked the best of the Northern Hemisphere teams so far, though England aren't far off the pace.


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> We are in big trouble I think. Bonus point wins required off all our remaining games and I can't see that happening.


I was chatting to my Scottish friend at mini rugby yesterday. We both agreed that Scotland have an almost impossible task if Ireland and Japan don’t mess up. 
It’s good for the tournament but sad for Scotland. 
The fact is that I can’t see any of the teams in this group getting past the QF.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2019)

Job done, despite far too many handling errors. Keeping a clean sheet is handy too as this may come down to point difference. 

Does anyone know why the roof was closed?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2019)

Penalty try is now Scotland's top try-scorer at this tournament.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2019)

Classy player young Penalty Try. Burst onto the scene from nowhere, hopefully a long career ahead of him.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Classy player young Penalty Try. Burst onto the scene from nowhere, hopefully a long career ahead of him.



Yeah, and he plays for a lot of select teams, too!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, and he plays for a lot of select teams, too!



Deservedly so.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Oct 2019)

Are we all up for the England v Argentina game in less than six hours?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2019)

I reckon it'll be close. Argentina are a really good side and not afraid of the physical game England play. Discipline will be important. 

I'm more interested in the Japan game, for obvious reasons. Samoa could but probably won't do Scotland a favour.


----------



## gavgav (5 Oct 2019)

A good battling win from England. Not a perfect performance by any means.


----------



## downesy (5 Oct 2019)

We done what was needed I thought the forwards controlled the game well , must admit I have been surprised by Joe marler he is in great form


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2019)

France being France again this morning. In some ways I admire the arrogance, but you can't win a game of rugby in 20 minutes.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> France being France again this morning. In some ways I admire the arrogance, but you can't win a game of rugby in 20 minutes.


20-14 come on Tonga!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> 20-14 come on Tonga!



Gonna be a huge last 10.


----------



## downesy (6 Oct 2019)

I just love the way the Japanese fans have embraced this world cup ,brilliant seeing them in the stands in tops of various nations just having a ball .


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2019)

Training game stuff here for South Africa against Canada, who are probably the poorest of the tier 2 nations I've seen.

Red card ends this as any sort of contest, not that it ever really was one.


----------



## LarryDuff (8 Oct 2019)

Dangerous play deserves a red card


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2019)

Well, it all comes down to Sunday for Scotland now, and coming off an aggregate score of 95 - 0 I'm pretty confident, though we do need to sort out some sloppy handling errors.

It's really encouraging to see the way we play these days. 10 years ago I wouldn't have believed we could bounce back from that hammering off Ireland. We play with confidence I've rarely seen in my years following the team.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2019)

Thats a shame.

Rugby World Cup: England-France match off because of Typhoon Hagibis - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49995604


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats a shame.
> 
> Rugby World Cup: England-France match off because of Typhoon Hagibis - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/49995604




It is Dave, i was looking forward to this one, first real test for us. 

Not sure if the Scotland Japan game will happen yet, could be a interesting


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> It is Dave, i was looking forward to this one, first real test for us.
> 
> Not sure if the Scotland Japan game will happen yet, could be a interesting



The Scotland Japan match was another one I was looking forward too, but we have to keep people safe.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2019)

It’s a shame but my worry is the team will boil over with no match for 2 weeks. 
psychologically they have been building to the France match for 6 months.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> The Scotland Japan match was another one I was looking forward too, but we have to keep people safe.




Would this put Scotland out if it's decided 2points each? 
That would be a real bad decision. 

Not upto date but i think @AndyRM said Scotland need to win All their next games to go through?


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Would this put Scotland out if it's decided 2points each?
> That would be a real bad decision.
> 
> Not upto date but i think @AndyRM said Scotland need to win All their next games to go through?


Scotland need to win by more than 7 points. 
a draw means they are out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> Scotland need to win by more than 7 points.
> a draw means they are out.



Well i wont like that reply. 
Very bad show to eliminate a side in the world's bigest event when they are puttong up a good fight


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2019)

Scotland play on Sunday. It is hoped that the weather will have calmed down by then. 
the cancellations are all for Saturday games so far.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Oct 2019)

No problem with the RWC being played in Japan in the hurricane season, I think it has been a great tournament so far

However, for such a sophisticated country to have no Plan B in the event of a serious hurricane is really disappointing. It isn't the end of the world for England's game to be cancelled as they had already qualified but if Scotland go out that's a very different matter. Of course player, volunteer, staff, spectator safety must come first but how hard would it have been to have a contingency plan to move the Scotland/Japan game somewhere else and play it in an empty stadium? It's not a great solution but it's a lot better than cancelling the game


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2019)

Unfortunately I think the cancellation of Saturday's games has set the precedent, but I still have some hope the game can go ahead. Japan have played some excellent rugby, as have Scotland and both deserve their chance.

The cynic in me reckons that if it had been Japan needing the win, the organisers would have been more open to finding an alternative venue.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Unfortunately I think the cancellation of Saturday's games has set the precedent, but I still have some hope the game can go ahead. Japan have played some excellent rugby, as have Scotland and both deserve their chance.
> 
> The cynic in me reckons that if it had been Japan needing the win, the organisers would have been more open to finding an alternative venue.



That's why I think it will be off. As host nation, Japan have benefited already from dodgy refereeing and I think the lure for the organisers of a Japan v All Blacks quarter final will be too tempting.


----------



## Houthakker (10 Oct 2019)

I am really looking forward to the Scotland Japan game - Hope it goes ahead. Could be a cracker with Scotland needing a good win to survive, and Japan, well they have been awesom so far.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2019)

BBC are reporting possible legal action by Scotland if the game can’t be rescheduled. 

It does seem odd that there is no contingency, they would have to reschedule if it was the final or a knockout game.


----------



## brodiej (11 Oct 2019)

Can't see how they can do anything but cancel it now having cancelled the Italy v All Blacks game. Italy were in exactly the same position as Scotland- granted they would be very unlikely to beat NZ.

Even if the weather calms a bit on Sunday I doubt the authorities will want to police a major rugby match 24 hours after a massive typhoon has hit Tokyo. The last one a few weeks ago killed 3 people and this one is a much bigger storm


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Training game stuff here for South Africa against Canada, who are probably the poorest of the tier 2 nations I've seen.
> 
> Red card ends this as any sort of contest, not that it ever really was one.


Yes, Canada haven't turned up this tournament, sill, Namibia game might be fascinating.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2019)

Sounds easy to me, put the game back 24 hrs and honour peoples tickets in the same stadium and hope tv companies don't mind.
Having been in a direct hit of Typhoon York in 1999, there is no way the game could have happened as scheduled.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sounds easy to me, put the game back 24 hrs and honour peoples tickets in the same stadium and hope tv companies don't mind.
> Having been in a direct hit of Typhoon York in 1999, there is no way the game could have happened as scheduled.



I don't think you even need to play it in the same stadium. Play it in another one, hell play it in another country. Obviously you can't have spectators but that is the least of their problems now. It's about maintaining the integrity of a world class sporting event. Something they are failing to do right now. 
Really the organisers need to come out and explain very clearly why it would be impossible to reschedule or relocate the cancelled fixtures. If they come up with loads of really good reasons why cancelling was the only option then fair enough. But to fail to explain the process of coming to the decision to cancel is unforgivable and undermines the tournament


----------



## AndyRM (11 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> That's why I think it will be off. As host nation, Japan have benefited already from dodgy refereeing and I think the lure for the organisers of a Japan v All Blacks quarter final will be too tempting.



To be fair, everyone has. The standard of refereeing has been quite poor I think, and until the last few games (that I've seen at least) countless basic infringements have gone unpunished. Hindsight is a helluva thing, but I can't help feeling that our result against Ireland would have been rather different had we played them after someone had clearly had a word.

An interesting (though daft) theory from another forum I frequent is that due to their honour code, the Japanese may not want to be seen to benefit if weather stops the game and forfeit...


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Oct 2019)

Despite the fact that I think it is crazy that there was no contingency in place for all this, after all one fire alarm could ruin the world cup, the rules were agreed to by Scotland a long time ago. I don't think any blame should be put on Japan, it is World Rugby who made up the rule and are running the tournament. The obvious solution would have been a closed door game elsewhere, to to maintain tournament integrity.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2019)

The few pictures they showed of Tokyo at half time in the Ireland v Samoa game did not look good.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2019)

Game. On.


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Game. On.


I’m glad about that 
The Scots have to put up or shut up. 
the basic permutation is Scotland have to win by more than 7 points. It will be tricky in Japan.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> I’m glad about that
> The Scots have to put up or shut up.
> the basic permutation is Scotland have to win by more than 7 points. It will be tricky in Japan.



We'll also go through if we win and neither side gets bonus points.


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2019)

Scotland are under the cosh. 7 points down needing to win by 7.


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2019)

Scotland can’t come back from this. Japan are awesome. 
they will top the group above Ireland.


----------



## delb0y (13 Oct 2019)

Great game. Thoroughly enjoyed that. Thought Scotland looked good in the second half at times, but they were still a bit keen to kick the ball away. But no denying Japan. Neither the Ireland or Scotland wins were flukes, and when the Japanese scrum-half looks back at the recording and realises there are times when he needs to get the ball out quicker they'll be even better. Shame they won't get much proper competition between world cups.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2019)

What a game! Japan were unreal in the first half especially.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> BBC are reporting possible legal action by Scotland if the game can’t be rescheduled.



*Scotland threaten legal action against World Rugby for being forced to humiliate themselves against Japan*


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2019)

Have we set our alarms for the 8.15 am kick off?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Oct 2019)

I have England, NZ and Johnson down for wins today, the biggest losers will be the UK....


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2019)

I wonder if Australia will need a massive favour off the referee in the last minute to get through this quarter final?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/34550876

Anyway, I think the Southern Hemisphere will prevail today. Tomorrow is much harder to call I think.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2019)

Watching the build up and Eddie Jones looks more nervous than his players.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2019)

I really wish ITV would stop going on about possession like it meant something in rugby.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I really wish ITV would stop going on about possession like it meant something in rugby.


It’s like they’re possessed....


----------



## Beebo (19 Oct 2019)

Very evenly balanced at half time. One lucky interception is the difference.
England need to sort the scrum out, the ref is not doing us any favours.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Oct 2019)

Looking good now for semi v NZ. I shall be sat in Spain having a cold one somewhere


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looking good now for semi v NZ. I shall be sat in Spain having a cold one somewhere


Drinking before midday?😯 Tut tut!🙂


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Oct 2019)

40-16...hardly a classic but we got the job done


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2019)

Not the most entertaining of games for the neutral. Australia were poor, other than the first 10 or so minutes, so England had very little to do. Scrum was a shambles throughout the game too.

Hoping for a bit more from Ireland v New Zealand.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Not the most entertaining of games for the neutral. Australia were poor, other than the first 10 or so minutes, so England had very little to do. Scrum was a shambles throughout the game too.
> 
> Hoping for a bit more from Ireland v New Zealand.


Agree patchy game ref could have been better as well🏉


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2019)

First 10 mins , good result for us, little bit disappointing but its all about the next game.

Going to miss the Irish game but im sure this will be bloody


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Oct 2019)

Hope they give the kiwis a good game i am backing the Irish for purely selfish reasons


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2019)

The Haka being drowned out by Fields of Athenry was quite something!


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Oct 2019)

Hey look! They've got that bloke from the ITV advert to do the refereeing for this match.


----------



## Donger (19 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The Haka being drowned out by Fields of Athenry was quite something!


Though, in retrospect, disrespect the Haka at your peril!!!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2019)

Very, very poor from Ireland. Why couldn't they have played like that against us?! 

Two disappointing games really. Here's hoping for better tomorrow morning.


----------



## Threevok (19 Oct 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have England, NZ and Johnson down for wins today, the biggest losers will be the UK....



Now I've got Meatloaf in my head


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2019)

That's more like it, though Wales were a bit lucky with their winning try, looked forward to me.


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2019)

The two class teams seem to be in the NZ v Eng semi. 
which ever team comes through that will be favourites to win the tournament


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2019)

A great send off for Japan today I thought. They were stellar in the first half but couldn't handle the South African power in the second.

They've come a long, long way since I first saw them get ripped to pieces by New Zealand in 95.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2019)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Oct 2019)

Into the final we go!!!!!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

19 - 7, England are in the final, come on Wales lets make it a northern hemisphere final.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2019)

👅WOW !


----------



## downesy (26 Oct 2019)

Oh man that was tense , bit we thoroughly deserved to win 1-23 immense


----------



## delb0y (26 Oct 2019)

Wonderful performance. Even their 7 points were given to them by us! 

I still maintain my criticism from the very beginning of this thread that forward passes are being ignored - except for the one in the middle of the ruck that denied us a try. Others that were far more forward and far more visible were let go. 

Looking forward to this afternoon's main event now - c'mon Glos!


----------



## Venod (26 Oct 2019)

delb0y said:


> I still maintain my criticism from the very beginning of this thread that forward passes are being ignored



I agree there were several in that game in open play that were clearly forward.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2019)

There was one very clear forward pass that was missed. 
but the law has changed over the years, in line with Rugby League. Flat passes and passes that go forward but leave the hand backwards are now allowed.
In truth NZ were lucky with the score line. England had 2 tries denied that could have gone the other way, especially the maul one.


----------



## Venod (26 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> In truth NZ were lucky with the score line. England had 2 tries denied that could have gone the other way, especially the maul one.


Yes I sill don't understand that decision, although the experts seem to think it was correct, in the days before TMO it would have stood.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2019)

Well played England. Best I've seen them play in some time.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2019)

Venod said:


> Yes I sill don't understand that decision, although the experts seem to think it was correct, in the days before TMO it would have stood.



Same here. My old man used to ref and he's also at a loss.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2019)

Venod said:


> Yes I sill don't understand that decision, although the experts seem to think it was correct, in the days before TMO it would have stood.


It appeared to go from the hands of the player behind to the player in front but how anyone can be sure is beyond me.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> It appeared to go from the hands of the player behind to the player in front but how anyone can be sure is beyond me.



It definitely did, but I thought that as long as a maul had formed the ball could pretty much move freely around inside it? I could be totally wrong about that. I probably am.

Bit rich anyway for that to be called forward given the numerous and obvious forward passes throughout the game.


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2019)

With the clocks going back an hour in the morning, what time will the rugby be on tomorrow?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> With the clocks going back an hour in the morning, what time will the rugby be on tomorrow?



7.30.

ETA - that's when the coverage starts, the actual match kicks off at 9.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> There was one very clear forward pass that was missed.
> but the law has changed over the years, in line with Rugby League. Flat passes and passes that go forward but leave the hand backwards are now allowed.
> In truth NZ were lucky with the score line. England had 2 tries denied that could have gone the other way, especially the maul one.


I wish someone would explain the physics of a ball that somehow leaves the hand going backwards but ultimately travels forward. That would require some additional force being applied to it after it leaves the passer's hand. If someone is running forward but passes it backwards initially, it keeps going backwards all the way to the recipient


----------



## Chromatic (27 Oct 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I wish someone would explain the physics of a ball that somehow leaves the hand going backwards but ultimately travels forward. That would require some additional force being applied to it after it leaves the passer's hand. If someone is running forward but passes it backwards initially, it keeps going backwards all the way to the recipient



I've often wondered the same too.


----------



## Venod (27 Oct 2019)

Have a read of this, its all to do with momentum, but I think the rule just confuses things as the ball ends up in front of the passer.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/dec/05/the-breakdown-rugby-union-forward-pass


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2019)

Here we go.. Come on Wales


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

...who need to play a whole lot better than last week, but if they do, will beat t'Boks.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Wales have been poor, but winning while playing badly is a canny trick. Hopefully they get it right today, or I can see SA just bullying them off the pitch.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Grind of a game so far. No real space for either side, which is a credit to the defenders but doesn't make for particularly compelling viewing. SA just about deserve the lead.

Gutted to see North going off, he's quality.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

England have much more than either of these. Assuming the same England turns up, that is.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> England have much more than either of these. Assuming the same England turns up, that is.



Agreed. The start of the second half has been very, very poor. Scrappy would be a generous description.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2019)

Saw this on the BBC website.

Don't annoy the big guy!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Saw this on the BBC website.
> 
> Don't annoy the big guy!
> 
> View attachment 490720



The ITV commentators said they were just having a chat about what shampoo they use.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Wales have finally woken up!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Squeaky bum time, totally in the balance.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

That's more like it!

How De Klerk gets away with interfering like that at the scrum is beyond me. He does it every time!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Has the air of a 78th minute drop goal settling it to me.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Has the air of a 78th minute drop goal settling it to me.



Wee range finder there...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

...or a 72nd minute drop goal


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Wee range finder there...


Now he just needs to work on the direction! A lot!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Now he just needs to work on the direction! A lot!



And length! Miles away.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Last chance saloon right here...​


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Pub's out of beer I fear


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Correct team won, but it's hard to call them best in a thoroughly average match


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Hard on Wales that, but a fair result. If Wales had scored when they were hammering at the door for 20 odd phases then I think they'd have won.

Poor game overall, with only a few moments of excitement which is disappointing at this stage.


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2019)

Wales try looked like a forward pass to me.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2019)

Too many injuries for Wales, good effort but neither team looked great.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (27 Oct 2019)

Despite being English (though 15+ years in Scotland) I have no real affiliation behind the teams and have really enjoyed the World Cup as a neutral. Comparing today’s game with yesterday’s is like night and day. England v NZ was fast flowing running exciting attacking positive rugby. Today’s was turgid, slow, kickfestive, defensive, negative, boring rugby. I feel sorry for Wales (mainly because one of my best mates is a cut-him-and-he’ll-bleed-dragons supporter) but think the result is fair and again as a neutral am not really anticipating the final - England will trounce SA I reckon so it might not be that fun to watch. But we’ll see!


----------



## Beebo (27 Oct 2019)

Wales will be kicking themselves. 
they could have won that game against a very one dimensional SA team.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> Wales will be kicking themselves.
> they could have won that game against a very one dimensional SA team.


I made a comment elsewhere that a Welsh team of even a few months ago would have done. I think both they and, slightly earlier, Ireland have peaked too early (and have both now to rebuild).

I think the final could be very one-sided, as said. Damn well hope so


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2019)

2 contrasting games, this weekend. Fantastic game yesterday, between 2 sides that were skilful and attacking, with it being probably the best England display I’ve seen.

Today was a sleep inducing, boring game of kicking, other than 10 minutes where 2 tries were scored.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> Wales will be kicking themselves.
> they could have won that game against a very one dimensional SA team.



This. They've gone for power over creativity which I think is a real shame. A couple of iterations ago South Africa played some really free flowing quick stuff which was great to watch, now they're all about bludgeoning teams into submission.


----------



## LarryDuff (27 Oct 2019)

Poor spectacle today. I hope England win next week.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2019)

I reckon Wales may be onto a hiding this morning.


----------



## Threevok (1 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon Wales may be onto a hiding this morning.



Shhhhhh


----------



## Beebo (1 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon Wales may be onto a hiding this morning.


Yep. 40 points conceded. 
Wales have it a go and threw the ball around, but we’re never in it. 
tomorrow will be a nervy match but England should have enough to win.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Nov 2019)

Are we all up for it?!! I might just sleep through it all(too nervy) then peep at the score online,when i wake up to see how we got on.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2019)

Just off to The Dubliner in Oslo to watch the final with a mixed crowd of nationalities. Hopefully the English will be the majority. 

I quite confident of an England win, but the occasion can get to players, especially as the euphoria from the NZ game can still be lingering. 

Should be a bruising battle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Just off to The Dubliner in Oslo to watch the final with a mixed crowd of nationalities. Hopefully the English will be the majority.
> 
> I quite confident of an England win, but the occasion can get to players, especially as the euphoria from the NZ game can still be lingering.
> 
> Should be a bruising battle.


I’m preparing a space behind the sofa....


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m preparing a space behind the sofa....



I thought it was the 'Springboks' playing, not the daleks.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2019)

England really shouldn't have anything to worry about; De Klerk aside, the Springboks offer very little.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> England really shouldn't have anything to worry about; De Klerk aside, the Springboks offer very little.



My thinking too, but the pundits are bigging SA up, England will have to play awful to loose.
I think SA will loose it with sin bins and maybe a sending off for high tackling and fighting..


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2019)

The worrying statistic is that NZ have been beaten in the semifinals 4 times, but the victorious side has gone on to lose the final 3 times.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> My thinking too, but the pundits are bigging SA up, England will have to play awful to loose.
> I think SA will loose it with sin bins and maybe a sending off for high tackling and fighting..



Pundits are generally useless. Anyone looking at the two sides that reckons SA have any sort of chance needs a word with themselves. Sure, they've improved hugely in the last couple of years, but they're still miles away from England's level.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I thought it was the 'Springboks' playing, not the daleks.


...I’m moving the beer fridge in there....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

Sitting here and I can't recall feeling less nervous before an England game


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2019)

Cheeky morning beer.


----------



## Chromatic (2 Nov 2019)

Beebo said:


> Cheeky morning beer.
> View attachment 491514


Hope the name is not an omen, it appears we're adopting the rugby equivalent of the rope a dope tactic so far.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2019)

Beebo said:


> Cheeky morning beer.
> View attachment 491514


Think you've got the same TV as me


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

Was concerned when I saw the referee. Am still concerned. He's no Wayne Barnes or Nigel Owens


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2019)

Compelling stuff. England are letting SA dictate things a bit I feel.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Was concerned when I saw the referee. Am still concerned. He's no Wayne Barnes or Nigel Owens



I like Garces. Generally lets the game flow way more than Barnes or Owens, though this has been scrappy.


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2019)

Re set at half time. 6 points down. 
England can’t get play that badly again, and if they do they don’t deserve to win the World Cup.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I like Garces. Generally lets the game flow way more than Barnes or Owens, though this has been scrappy.


Talks less, and is less helpful to the players.

SA found a way to win.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Talks less, and is less helpful to the players.
> 
> SA found a way to win.



Worryingly yes i think they might have, we cant hold that scrum.. Though they just did


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

Here's hoping that's the turning point


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Nov 2019)

Ok, we've had the saffers' half, now for the England half...


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

......... Ffs, we've been out played and out classed. 
Well done SA

Son in law is a South African... Crap


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> ......... Ffs, we've been out played and out classed.
> Well done SA
> 
> Son in law is a South African... Crap


Nothing to add to that. We played the final last week


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Nov 2019)

If you lose every scrum, you won't win the match. Credit South Africa: they played it their way & made it theirs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2019)

Beebo said:


> Cheeky morning beer.
> View attachment 491514


Prophetic beer choice....


----------



## downesy (2 Nov 2019)

Oh well , well played boks, see you all again in 4 years time


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Nov 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Awful beer choice....


Edited for accuracy 😄


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Nov 2019)

Absolute crap! England thought they'd won it before the match kicked off. I could tell in the first 5 minutes that we weren't going to have it easy and my hopes had faded after half an hour.


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2019)

England can only blame ourselves for that poor effort. 
The crazy passing in the first 5 minutes was a show of things to come.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Nov 2019)

Look on the bright side. Chain cleaning rags just got a lot cheaper.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2019)

Better pack and SA backs defense fantastic and gave us no where to go. Great tournament all the same.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Nov 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Look on the bright side. Chain cleaning rags just got a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 491538


Also,the new England jersey i bought before the tournament won't be outdated now! If we'd won, the 'winners 2003' badge on the arm would be missing a winners 2019 badge. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Better pack and SA backs defense fantastic and gave us no where to go. Great tournament all the same.




Superb wasn't it, ten out of ten Japan


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2019)

Not a good game to watch, but South Africa were the 'slightly' better team.

However, no comment has been made about the appalling refereeing.

Farrell was penalised for holding the ball seconds after he went to ground and the ball was actually between his knees. 3 points to SA. Minutes later, a SA player was tackled and held the ball for a good 8 seconds. No 3 points to England.

He penalised England for being wheeled in a scrum, then shortly after, penalised England again when they forced South Africa to wheel.  3 points SA and not 3 points to Eng.

As for the first try... The touch judge indicated that the pass prior to the try-scoring pass was forward. Well, they both were. A very short TMO viewed from a poor angle (with all the TVs around the stadium, it wouldn't have been difficult to find one with the correct view) and a try was awarded. 7 points to SA. 

I'm not making excuses for a poor England performance, but a poor refereeing performance (_especially_ in the world cup final) leaves a very bad taste in the mouth. 

Anyhoows, roll on the 6-Nations.


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Not a good game to watch, but South Africa were the 'slightly' better team.
> 
> However, no comment has been made about the appalling refereeing.
> 
> ...


Absolute rubbish. There was nowt wrong with either pass.


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Not a good game to watch, but South Africa were the 'slightly' better team.
> 
> However, no comment has been made about the appalling refereeing.
> 
> ...



Someone's got the red-rose tinted glasses on. 

I have read several reports on the match and listened to all the comments during and after the TV coverage. Other than one in-match criticism by Dallaglio about that early Farrell penalty there have been no comments about poor refereeing from the people who actually are involved in the game at top-level.

That 20 points difference was not down to poor refereeing but to a great SA pack, England panicking under pressure at the beginning, great SA defence. Losing Sinkler early on also seemed to affect England a lot. Gatland appears to have been right to question whether England had played their final last week, as they just didn't have the same game today.


----------



## Chromatic (2 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Not a good game to watch, but South Africa were the 'slightly' better team.
> 
> However, no comment has been made about the appalling refereeing.
> 
> ...



No doubt the better team won but as you say the ref was terrible and England seemed to get the shoot end of the stick from him.


----------



## Milzy (2 Nov 2019)

It’s just an extreme form of gentleman’s cottaging. I can’t believe the media hyping up England as the favourite when clearly SA were. SA cruised it with pressure fully on from the whistle. I also can’t believe all the saddo knuckle draggers getting canned up at 9am. Hope they had a nice hang over after dinner time sad with depression.


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2019)

Milzy said:


> It’s just an extreme form of gentleman’s cottaging. I can’t believe the media hyping up England as the favourite when clearly SA were. SA cruised it with pressure fully on from the whistle. I also can’t believe all the saddo knuckle draggers getting canned up at 9am. Hope they had a nice hang over after dinner time sad with depression.



No SA were not favourites. They had been beaten by NZ in the group stages; and the bookies quite rightly had England as favourites. 

On the day they just didn’t turn up and SA were the better team. I have no issue with the refereeing, it looked OK to me. 

Having your tight head prop subbed after 2 mins is a massive turning point. Cole can’t play 80 mins and not be expected to concede penalties against SA.


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Nov 2019)

NZ beat SA, ENG beat NZ, SA beat ENG

It's all about turning up and getting it together on the day. England did so superbly last week, they didn't this week. At the top three there's very little in it.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2019)

Well, I didn't expect that. England were a shambles! Losing Sinckler so early won't have helped but a side with the resources of England really shouldn't have been so shaken.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2019)

The SRU have been fined, rightly so, for their threat of legal action.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/50332932


----------

